# Old Coast Guard Station



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always been under the impression that the Old Coast Guard Station was on Santa Rosa Island just before Ft. Pickens. But, recently someone said that it was on NAS. 

Could someone pleeeeease clear this up for me, maybe even provide GPS #? :banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it is on NAS.. not sure of the exact coordinates but it is close to the old light house


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The old coast guard station is just east of fort pickens. The even older coast guard station was in grand lagoon next to the yacht club...the new coast guard station is on NAS....


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

OK - I got to PCOLA in 73 - at that time the Coast Guard Station was on Fort Pickens, a couple of miles west of the current gate. They left there in 79 after Hurricane Frederick and moved out on Gulf Beach Hwy close to the Catholic church, on the bluff just before the current location of the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. They may have had a temporary location for 6 mths to a year after Frederick and before they moved to the Big Lagoon location. After a few years there, the current station on NAS was completed, with the breakwater, etc. and they have been there since..

The "old" Coast Guard Station is currently the big houselike structure on the bay side of the Ft Pickens entrance road and I believe it is being used as a check in area for campers.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Gulf Beach Hwy close to the Catholic church, on the bluff just before the current location of the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club."

Also known as "Browns Pier" back in the day (early and mid 70's), 200 yard +,- East of the GLYC.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I will go with...

v

v

Answer ...

v

v

"C"...final answer.


----------

